# Let's See Your Ammo Pouch!



## Applecore

Hello fellow slingshot enthusiasts!

Lately I've been trying to figure out the best / easiest way to carry around a slingshot and plenty of ammo. So, I went on eBay and bought one of these little guys that should be here in just a few days.









It's a canvas bag from Rothco, and it seems to have the perfect dimensions to carry a slingshot in the larger pocket and ammo in the smaller one, all with a belt loop attachment.

So, I was thinking it would be both informative and fun to see what everyone else uses for a setup. In other words, what do you use to carry your stuff in? A bag, a backpack, a pouch, or just pockets?

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Individual

Pockets,

Need to make myself a leather pouch..


----------



## Winnie

Here are some pouches plus a combination pouch/slingshot.

(I'm not sure the pictures are working. They aren't coming up as I write this. It may just be an experiment at this point. I've added two but who knows.)


----------



## Winnie

Looks like the pictures did work above.

Several of the pouches plus the slingshot are made of boiled leather. The soft pouches are kangaroo scrotums. Odd but great pouches. I often will place a wooden plug in the kangaroo pouches with magnets to capture the steel ball as it comes out so it can be grabbed easily. The one showing isn't the best but it gives you an idea.

winnie


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Been using a MagnoGrip pouch that clips to ones belt or pocket. The magnet helps keep the ball bearings from rolling out when placing the pouch down, and a slingshot fits in the 2nd pocket.

Tom


----------



## Sunchierefram

Pockets.


----------



## PorkChopSling

Usually pockets at home and here are a few for when I'm out running around


----------



## RHTWIST

Winnie, Those are cool. You make those? - CD


----------



## Applecore

To Winnie, that's incredibly resourceful! Never know what you can use... And PorkChopSling, I really like the round leather one. Looks great, keep 'em coming!


----------



## TSM

Currently I carry 10-15 3/8" steel balls in my jeans watch pocket and slingshot in the back pocket, but I am working on either a shoulder bag or something with belt loops so as to carry more shot and more than one slinger.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

I only wear when shooting target though.


----------



## One Shot-Corey

my bag i always have paracord with me and extra bands and some other stuff just in case


----------



## SmilingFury

Hey Applecore,
I was looking at those myself the other day.

What I use might seem a bit unconventional, but they work great.







I bought these a few months ago and as you can see, they are camera lens bags made of neoprene. They have a belt loop and a clip if you just want to clip it to a loop on your person. I have done both and it seems to work fine on the hip. 
There are 4 sizes. The smallest is a bit bigger than a baseball, then two middle sizes(one a bit bigger than the other), and the large sack that can hold a 2liter bottle about 85% of the way up the bottle. It holds a couple of shooters , a 20 oz bottle and a normal sandwich for me. Plus the
bottom has all the ammo I need in it.marbles and steel balls are kept quiet by the neoprene. 
Last week I bought some cheap magnets and sewed one into the bottom of one of the medium bags and it holds about 30-35 3/8 steel balls solid , in place. Here is a look at that:



















And the opening is plenty big for my hand to slip into and it holds a shooter fine too.







Plenty of room for a spare pouch and band/tube sets.








4 pouches = $10
4 magnets= $5 
$15 bucks total and I am gonna have to run them over in a car to wear them out. Well that's all I got.

Be well guys,
SF


----------



## Greavous

I keep about 20 rounds of 3/8" bearings on a magnet which I drilled and riveted onto a belt clip. Sometimes ill add another handful in my pocket and refill the magnet as needed. Having ammo on your hip is instant access.


----------



## Winnie

RHTWIST asked " you make those?"

Yes I made them. The boiled leather pouches are pretty easy to make. If you type in "boiled leather" and scroll down a bit I wrote directions to make them last March. I just reviewed what I wrote and the only thing I would add is to wet the leather first in cold water (you wet it before stuffing it anyway). The advantage of wetting it is you get slower heating of the leather as you dip it into boiling or near boiling water. The slower heating gives you more working time and more latitude in forming it. You can dip it again if you don't think it has gone far enough. There's no science to it. It will harden as it cools and harden more as it dries. Keep a plug in it until it dries and then you can make a proper stopper for it.

winnie


----------



## Imperial




----------



## MiracleWorker

I usually just target shoot so I lay them all out on a table or if I go hunting i'm usually pretty close to my house so I just put some lead in my jeans or shirt pocket and hold my slingshot in my hands so I'm ready if I get a shot at some game.


----------



## Lacumo




----------



## Tube_Shooter

Yup I carry a lot :wacko:


----------



## Tube_Shooter

Actually something is wrong since my slingshot weighs more than the ammo I carry and needs scaffolding to hold it up :rofl:










P.S I do own that but without the scaffolding,its a heavy bugger and one needs a cart to lug it around TBH


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Not currently in use but The Boss made me these two lovely sheepskin ammo pouches.


----------



## Tube_Shooter

Well now I can post mine since postman just dropped these off,these I won in Parnell's giveaway and although I expressed that I wanted to share my win with Leon13 Parnell still sent me two,awesome pouches one for steel and one for lead could not be more pleased with the work gone into these....BTW If you like what you see go get one Parnell is selling these right now.

Thanks mate I love em


----------



## JUSTJOB

I love those Wilkins pellet pouches! I also like those leather pouches, and paracord pouches too very much. Although, currently I just put my sling in my back pocket, and am carrying ammo in a camera pouch with a drawstring. If I will be out for the day I take my camo fanny pack filled with necessities kinda like "One Shot-Corey" does.


----------



## M.arco

Use this pouch leather very confortable ant sturdy .


----------



## Applecore

Some really cool stuff here guys! I think I'm getting some ideas on my next project...


----------



## jskeen

I seem to have ammo pouches laying around all the time for some odd reason, but these are a couple I have been using recently. The first is for ammo only, it holds a little over a pound of steel. The second is big enough for a slingshot, a separate ammo pouch, and a few other odds and ends, An altoids can fire kit, some TP and a few feet of duct tape and paracord wrapped around an old credit card seem to find there way in there most of the time. Among other stuff.


----------



## RHTWIST

Winnie said:


> RHTWIST asked " you make those?"
> 
> Yes I made them. The boiled leather pouches are pretty easy to make. If you type in "boiled leather" and scroll down a bit I wrote directions to make them last March. I just reviewed what I wrote and the only thing I would add is to wet the leather first in cold water (you wet it before stuffing it anyway). The advantage of wetting it is you get slower heating of the leather as you dip it into boiling or near boiling water. The slower heating gives you more working time and more latitude in forming it. You can dip it again if you don't think it has gone far enough. There's no science to it. It will harden as it cools and harden more as it dries. Keep a plug in it until it dries and then you can make a proper stopper for it.
> 
> winnie


Winnie,

Thanks for the info, I will check it out! I have worked much with children at church and have 7 children, I like your photo, whats the

story?


----------



## Winnie

RHTWIST said:


> Winnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> RHTWIST asked " you make those?"
> 
> Winnie,
> Thanks for the info, I will check it out! I have worked much with children at church and have 7 children, I like your photo, whats the
> story?
> 
> 
> 
> Every fall for the last 3 or 4 years I have taught a slingshot building class for a local private school. The class is part of a "Twenty Dangerous Things All Kids Should Do" series they do each year. My photo is of me during the last class I taught. It's a lot of fun and I cut Y's throughout the year in preparation.
> winnie
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Northerner

I have a Crosman pellet pouch that I sometimes use for slingshot ammo. It holds lots of ammo and costs only $4.00 at WMart in the USA. It's made of nylon and has a velcro closure so I doubt it will last very long.

http://www.crosman.com/gear/merchandise/0529


----------



## RHTWIST

Winnie said:


> RHTWIST said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> RHTWIST asked " you make those?"
> 
> Winnie,
> Thanks for the info, I will check it out! I have worked much with children at church and have 7 children, I like your photo, whats the
> story?
> 
> 
> 
> Every fall for the last 3 or 4 years I have taught a slingshot building class for a local private school. The class is part of a "Twenty Dangerous Things All Kids Should Do" series they do each year. My photo is of me during the last class I taught. It's a lot of fun and I cut Y's throughout the year in preparation.
> winnie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome, I am thinking of doing a similar two evening and a Saturday morning at church for the young and young at heart.-CD
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hrawk




----------



## Hrawk

Oh and in regards to the above post, I'm not joking, we really do use them.

They are a big thing Down Under, especially with the tourists.


----------



## e~shot

Cool pouch Hrawk.... I mean the 2nd one


----------



## Tube_Shooter

e~shot said:


> Cool pouch Hrawk.... I mean the 2nd one


Yeah I would like to get hold of one....the second one that is :rofl:


----------



## RHTWIST

Hrawk said:


> Oh and in regards to the above post, I'm not joking, we really do use them.
> 
> They are a big thing Down Under, especially with the tourists.


I bet it's even bigger with the kangaroos than it is the tourists! Though when they own them they hold less balls. -CD


----------



## treefork

Did the kangaroo put up a a good fight when you removed his pouch? I mean the first pick. lol

View attachment 52782


Wusup !


----------



## treefork

The Australian Roo pouches really do have an ergonomic design.

View attachment 52785


----------



## Tube_Shooter

treefork said:


> The Australian Roo pouches really do have an ergonomic design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images (20).jpg


They do warmers for cold nights too...who'd thought it :rofl:


----------



## Hrawk

treefork said:


> The Australian Roo pouches really do have an ergonomic design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images (20).jpg


Those 'double cup' versions demand quite a bit more money due to their rarity. You only get those of a 'true specimen of manhood'.

But hey, you spend your entire life jumping up and down with your tackle hanging loose, you'd look like that too


----------



## Hrawk

My name is George and this is my sack . . .


----------



## D.Nelson

Here is mine. Had two "holsters", and a huge well for my marbles and 3/8 steel. Feels great on the belt. Found for 2.99$.


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag

These will Keep your Hands warm in emergency too!

Sorry i meant to Quote on ruthie´s sheepskin pouches not the roo ballbags from the down under guys!


----------



## Quercusuber

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/30268-an-ammo-pouch-made-by-a-friend/



Cheers ...Q


----------



## WindLvr

I'm just curious if anyone has used a rock climber's chalk bag to carry their ammo in? It won't double as a holster at all, but they look like they would hold a decent amount of ammo. I am talking about something like this from Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Abc-Ultralight-Asst-Chalk-Bag/dp/B004R1KJUY/ref=pd_sbs_sg_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=00FV7WN8YWVV1X2CKP04

They can be closed up tight when on the move, so you won't lose ammo. When you open it up it's very easy to reach in a grab ammo. I got the idea after seeing my friend's new climbing gear. Some of them don't work as nice as others do. It all depends on how it closes and opens. Sometimes even when some of them are open I till can't get my hand in there to grab ammo. I am going to go check out some locally here at the sports store. I really need to find something, because using pockets is a pain to me.


----------



## fred45

D. Nelson, I just did the same thing added an altoids can in the bottom, did not see your post


----------



## StretchandEat

Applecore said:


> Hello fellow slingshot enthusiasts!
> 
> Lately I've been trying to figure out the best / easiest way to carry around a slingshot and plenty of ammo. So, I went on eBay and bought one of these little guys that should be here in just a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9002_BIG.JPG
> 
> It's a canvas bag from Rothco, and it seems to have the perfect dimensions to carry a slingshot in the larger pocket and ammo in the smaller one, all with a belt loop attachment.
> 
> So, I was thinking it would be both informative and fun to see what everyone else uses for a setup. In other words, what do you use to carry your stuff in? A bag, a backpack, a pouch, or just pockets?
> 
> Thanks for looking!


I use the same as the pics.. though sometimes I just use my carhart jacket pockets


----------



## Winnie

Your post began with figuring out how to carry a slingshot and more ammo and I posted a picture of some pouches, but I thought I would show you what I do on a daily basis.

I have carried this slingshot in my pocket all day, everyday (with the exception of about a year when I carried another) for over five years. It's in my pocket at work (I'm a dentist), at home, on vacation etc. etc. Unless I am going into a courthouse or an airline or some other place where it just makes no sense, it is in my pocket. It's in my pocket now. It's made of 7mm thick micarta and is both thin and very strong. You can see that it has developed a nice patina with time.

I always have five or six 7/16 steel balls and one or two 1/4 inch lead balls in my pocket at all times too.

As you can see the slingshot is pre-loaded and the first shot is always ready to go. It can be up and out and ready to two or three seconds.

If I am going hunting nothing much changes, I just put more ammo in my pocket.

winnie


----------



## Rayshot

Ok, I will continue this because I had a member here offer me a small ammo pouch. Namely for BBs or small ammo. Or, I suppose for a small amount of larger ammo. He made a gift to me in denim with velcro closure. I have made some with the pig hides I have on hand and used the velcro closure. I am looking into making them to sell.


----------



## SlingshotBill

Walmart Hunting season special! Wish i could get it with the brush camo instead.
But its holding up nicely the bandana is giving my bands some uv protection.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Winnie said:


> Here are some pouches plus a combination pouch/slingshot.
> (I'm not sure the pictures are working. They aren't coming up as I write this. It may just be an experiment at this point. I've added two but who knows.)


I got one of thoes sweet ammo pouch shooter combos!!! Love it!!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Been using a MagnoGrip pouch that clips to ones belt or pocket. The magnet helps keep the ball bearings from rolling out when placing the pouch down, and a slingshot fits in the 2nd pocket.
> Tom


I've got that same bag. But I think you're putting your slingshot in the wrong place.


----------



## Phoul Mouth

Applecore said:


> Hello fellow slingshot enthusiasts!
> 
> Lately I've been trying to figure out the best / easiest way to carry around a slingshot and plenty of ammo. So, I went on eBay and bought one of these little guys that should be here in just a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9002_BIG.JPG
> 
> It's a canvas bag from Rothco, and it seems to have the perfect dimensions to carry a slingshot in the larger pocket and ammo in the smaller one, all with a belt loop attachment.
> 
> So, I was thinking it would be both informative and fun to see what everyone else uses for a setup. In other words, what do you use to carry your stuff in? A bag, a backpack, a pouch, or just pockets?
> 
> Thanks for looking!


That's exactly what I have. Works great. I ended up buying a second hand belt clip to attach to the back of it so I could just clip it to my belt or pocket. I also epoxied some rare earth magnets to the bottom of the small pouch(ammo) to stop my ammo from clinking around in the pouch. Clinking ammo suck when you're trying to stalk up to your prey.


----------



## brucered

I'm still backyard shooting, so used this magnetic belt clip from LeeValley that was designed to hold screws.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=44495&cat=1,42363,42356

It held 25 x 1/4" steel balls firmly in place and were easy enough to take off when needed to shoot.

Not a single one hit the snow. Also made easy pick up in the catch box when I waves of over the shot ammo and it all got picked up.


----------



## pult421

Tube_Shooter said:


> Actually something is wrong since my slingshot weighs more than the ammo I carry and needs scaffolding to hold it up :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S I do own that but without the scaffolding,its a heavy bugger and one needs a cart to lug it around TBH


 do some pushups dammit!! Lol


----------



## NaturalFork

I can't do pouches. Ammo in pants pockets for me.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Greavous, Bruce Red, we think alike. clip magnets.

Winnie, BRILLIANT! A fast one off, already pouched ready to shoot.

Ms Reed, your purse must be a quarter the size of my wife's (little women carry very HUGE very full purses) and yours likely is not full of everything imaginable in which to hunt endlessly pawing scratching artound, pawing again, peering, pawing again, peering into the depths with squinted eye, paw paw paw...hum...puts it back on her shoulder in frustration, exhales, takes it off, paw paw paw, scratch, paw paw paw...finally comes up with the lipstick color among all the other cartridges of it, falling to the ground are Kleenexes with lipstick smudges on them, pencils, pens, (My dam pens!..that's where the blank they are!), sunglasses, at least 2 pairs, more pens, coins, receipts 2 years old, more coins, more Kleenex, gum 3 flavors, perfume bottle long run dry, etc. (ROFLMAO).

Does this sound familiar, fellas? Oh, and no slingshot.


----------



## SquidTsunami

I've never really been a fan of pouches and I hated the loose ammo in my jeans pocket so I've been using the ice breakers candy container asit has two openings; a large side that I use for filling and a small side that I used for dispensing.

The magnet idea I never thought of that and I believe its worth a try! :cookie:


----------



## brucered

SquidTsunami said:


> The magnet idea I never thought of that and I believe its worth a try! :cookie:


I don't know where you are in Canada or if you have a Lee Valley near, but that's where mine came from. I'm guessing Princess Auto would have them too.

If makes picking up the Ammo from the catchbox and bounce outs in the snow a breeze.


----------



## SquidTsunami

I live in Winnipeg MB and there is a Lee Valley fairly close to where I live, thank you!


----------



## Metropolicity

SquidTsunami said:


> I live in Winnipeg MB and there is a Lee Valley fairly close to where I live, thank you!


What?? You live in Winnipeg too? Bruce! We gotta do a meet up.


----------



## brucered

SquidTsunami said:


> I live in Winnipeg MB and there is a Lee Valley fairly close to where I live, thank you!


Winnipeg Slingshotters are everywhere.


SquidTsunami said:


> What?? You live in Winnipeg too? Bruce! We gotta do a meet up.


Soon, for sure. That would be great.


----------



## honorary pie

how are you all in Winnipeg? The math doesn't support the odds.... one of you guys wanna move east?


----------



## skyline

Hi guys. 
Iv looked around at all sorts of pouches, pockets but my favorite is a 
Army webbing ammo pouch from British 58 pattern webbing, clipped onto the 58 pattern belt. 
If I'm out for the whole day i use the rest of the webbing pouches for everything else i need and more. 
Look them up on YouTube or eBay
58 patten webbing
A full set will be cheap and loads of carry space and pouch options


----------



## RHTWIST

Ok, I'm just going to go work my bi's & tri's -CD


----------



## RHTWIST

Hrawk said:


> My name is George and this is my sack . . .


Reference picture


----------



## greenwart

Needed an ammo pouch thought this design will work pretty well. Magnet in bottom sliding paracord so the length is adjustable. Almost a funnel style top so I can squeeze one out at a time.I am happy.


----------



## bingo

Found this pouch on eaby afew buck and a bad aswell was less than 5 bucks well worth it plenty room for ammo and my slingshots and a little magnet ammo holder plus extra bands


----------



## ATO75

I use the condor roll up pouch! It will hold your ammo safely while rolled up and has plenty room to reach in and grab what ever you need. You can wear it on your belt or on any bag that has molle on it.


----------



## ATO75

I use the condor roll up pouch! It will hold your ammo safely while rolled up and has plenty room to reach in and grab what ever you need. You can wear it on your belt or on any bag that has molle on it.


----------



## Protegimus

This is what I use: https://i.imgur.com/uGwmLFY.jpg

Its a Hunter dog treat bag. It has a metal clip on the back so slips over your belt/trousers. A pocket on the side holds my slingshot, a loop the other side holds my ammo picky upy sticky thingy, and the main pouch is a draw cord pocket. Suits me perfectly


----------



## Cass

Here is the one I use when walking in the woods, it is also a very large kangaroo pouch, holds a lot of 3/8" balls, antler close, and toggle for hanging from a belt, the dark skin is a piece of kangaroo tail with a magnet to hold shots, which can loop on your wrist with a snap to also put through the belt. I have a couple of these with different ammo.


----------



## Ordo

I don't have a pouch. I keep my ammos in my Fabergé egg.


----------



## cromag

If you're looking for a cool little pocket pouch check out raventree78s pouches. I got a couple from him and they work great , especially when you want to be inconspicuous.


----------



## Rodrossuk

I first read this thread yesterday and didn't have anything to contribute mainly because in Lancashire UK we don't have anything on the permitted

game list with a large enough scrotal sack.

You Antipodeans really DO have it all .... Roos, Neighbours and Kookaburras !

BUT TODAY ..... I am the proud owner of :- From Snipersling and though I am of the DIY ilk it really is a great little job for not a lot of coins. Once the ponsey white stitching has been sorted it is a non-scrotal ball pouch I can be proud of ........


----------



## Hoss

Here's my favorite one.























Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff

This one here. I keep ammo and my sling in the bug pocket, spare bands and such in thr 3 side pockets


----------



## J3ff

Forgot to attach the photo


----------



## Talaman

Here is mine https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324336829640

I chose it after looking and literally hundreds of dog walking pouches!

The size is perfect, the back has a zipped pocket for spare bands and I also looked in to the way the bag fastened to the belt as I didn't want one that swung around too much.

I have had it a year, I am still pleased with it and it is used almost daily and it is still in perfect condition.

Just wish the cammo was a better pattern!


----------



## Plinko Calmie

Yep, dog treat bag.


----------



## J3ff

Talaman said:


> Here is mine https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324336829640
> 
> Can you use the hole for the dog bad dispenser as an ammo dispenser that would be great
> I chose it after looking and literally hundreds of dog walking pouches!
> The size is perfect, the back has a zipped pocket for spare bands and I also looked in to the way the bag fastened to the belt as I didn't want one that swung around too much.
> I have had it a year, I am still pleased with it and it is used almost daily and it is still in perfect condition.
> 
> Just wish the cammo was a better pattern!


----------



## Rockstar

I usually use my back pocket but I just bought a scrotum bag on etsy and I can't wait to shock my wife when I toss her the ammo next time we're shooting. She's in for a roo'd awakening.


----------



## Slide-Easy




----------



## SonoftheRepublic

Here's what I use.

Real leather. Attaches with 'belt loop'. Made in the 70's for Chinese Army. Updated with magnetic closure/clasp. Very sturdy. Been using mine for years.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

This is my ammo pouch for Formal Dinners and Weddings and such. In there woods I seem have to migrated back to the cargo pocket for my ammo carry. Thanks to Winnie for the inspiration for this ammo pouch design.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass

Very cool, I have to make one! Love it!


----------



## Sandstorm

MOJAVE MO said:


> This is my ammo pouch for Formal Dinners and Weddings and such. In there woods I seem have to migrated back to the cargo pocket for my ammo carry. Thanks to Winnie for the inspiration for this ammo pouch design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That thing's friggen sweet!


----------



## Sandstorm

SonoftheRepublic said:


> Here's what I use.
> 
> Real leather. Attaches with 'belt loop'. Made in the 70's for Chinese Army. Updated with magnetic closure/clasp. Very sturdy. Been using mine for years.


These are great, but be careful if you order off of Amazon. I had a bad experience and mine came in smelling like mildew and shellac only it had neither on it. Smell was so bad I couldn't have it in the house. I think it was either something they tanned the leather with or something they sprayed on it (like a preservative). I ended up snagging the twist closure off the top and remaking it. Sellers were no help. Doesn't happen with all of them though apparently.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic

Sandstorm said:


> SonoftheRepublic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I use.
> 
> Real leather. Attaches with 'belt loop'. Made in the 70's for Chinese Army. Updated with magnetic closure/clasp. Very sturdy. Been using mine for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are great, but be careful if you order off of Amazon. I had a bad experience and mine came in smelling like mildew and shellac only it had neither on it. Smell was so bad I couldn't have it in the house. I think it was either something they tanned the leather with or something they sprayed on it (like a preservative). I ended up snagging the twist closure off the top and remaking it. Sellers were no help. Doesn't happen with all of them though apparently.
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear of your bad experience.

I bought mine several years ago off of Amazon. And actually I really like the 'leather-smell' it has. And the magnetic closure works great. It holds plenty of 3/8" steel for my 'Walk-n-Shoot' excursions. 

Thanks for your response.


----------



## Sandstorm

SonoftheRepublic said:


> Sandstorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SonoftheRepublic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I use.
> 
> Real leather. Attaches with 'belt loop'. Made in the 70's for Chinese Army. Updated with magnetic closure/clasp. Very sturdy. Been using mine for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are great, but be careful if you order off of Amazon. I had a bad experience and mine came in smelling like mildew and shellac only it had neither on it. Smell was so bad I couldn't have it in the house. I think it was either something they tanned the leather with or something they sprayed on it (like a preservative). I ended up snagging the twist closure off the top and remaking it. Sellers were no help. Doesn't happen with all of them though apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear of your bad experience.
> 
> I bought mine several years ago off of Amazon. And actually I really like the 'leather-smell' it has. And the magnetic closure works great. It holds plenty of 3/8" steel for my 'Walk-n-Shoot' excursions.
> 
> Thanks for your response.
Click to expand...

Ahh it's ok I mostly wrote that as a heads up to others . I actually ended up having a lot of fun remaking it and it's a great design! I use it for both my .22 ammo and my slingshot ammo, depending on which I'm shooting. It definitely holds quite a bit! I'm really happy you ended up with a good one! They were really well built (mystery stink of mine aside lol), unlike some of the newer ones out there.


----------



## Adonis

I use leather pouch that I built myself. I like it because it can attach it to my belt using a built-in belt look.

This hand-size coin pouch is perfect for all those loose coins or for your Slingshot Ammo. Keep it in your handbag, hang it on your Belt or in your front pocket. 
Leather Type: Oak-Leaf Veg-Tan Sides

https://www.adonisleather.com/product-page/elegant-milled-cowhide-leather-coin-pouch-slingshot-ammo-pouch

Peace


----------



## Cass

MOJAVE MO said:


> This is my ammo pouch for Formal Dinners and Weddings and such. In there woods I seem have to migrated back to the cargo pocket for my ammo carry. Thanks to Winnie for the inspiration for this ammo pouch design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


. Hi, I liked the design so I made another bag, used antler for the neck plug, and also for the ball plug.


----------



## Sandstorm

Cass said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my ammo pouch for Formal Dinners and Weddings and such. In there woods I seem have to migrated back to the cargo pocket for my ammo carry. Thanks to Winnie for the inspiration for this ammo pouch design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> . Hi, I liked the design so I made another bag, used antler for the neck plug, and also for the ball plug.
Click to expand...

That's too cool. Looks like a witch doctor medicine bag or something. For when the cure for what ails you are high speed, precision calibrated ball bearings!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Cass said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my ammo pouch for Formal Dinners and Weddings and such. In there woods I seem have to migrated back to the cargo pocket for my ammo carry. Thanks to Winnie for the inspiration for this ammo pouch design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> . Hi, I liked the design so I made another bag, used antler for the neck plug, and also for the ball plug.
Click to expand...

 Nice one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass

Hi, here is a field bag I made yesterday. I was very bored it was raining all day, so I went through my trunk of leather, and found some crocodile skins, and made this. It at carry some slings, targets, extra bands and ammo, perfect for a long hike. The shoulder strap is also crocodile.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Cass said:


> Hi, here is a field bag I made yesterday. I was very bored it was raining all day, so I went through my trunk of leather, and found some crocodile skins, and made this. It at carry some slings, targets, extra bands and ammo, perfect for a long hike. The shoulder strap is also crocodile.


Nice work! I wonder if anyone has ever made a pair of Crocs out of a croc?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm

This thing's great! I thought someone had made an ammo pouch out of the Necronomicon at first glance


----------



## Cass

Thanks! That's a great idea!! I have some taxidermy eyes, maybe next.


----------



## Tejano

Applecore said:


> Hello fellow slingshot enthusiasts!
> 
> Lately I've been trying to figure out the best / easiest way to carry around a slingshot and plenty of ammo. So, I went on eBay and bought one of these little guys that should be here in just a few days.
> 
> View attachment 52539
> 
> 
> It's a canvas bag from Rothco, and it seems to have the perfect dimensions to carry a slingshot in the larger pocket and ammo in the smaller one, all with a belt loop attachment.
> 
> So, I was thinking it would be both informative and fun to see what everyone else uses for a setup. In other words, what do you use to carry your stuff in? A bag, a backpack, a pouch, or just pockets?
> 
> Thanks for looking!





Applecore said:


> Hello fellow slingshot enthusiasts!
> 
> Lately I've been trying to figure out the best / easiest way to carry around a slingshot and plenty of ammo. So, I went on eBay and bought one of these little guys that should be here in just a few days.
> 
> View attachment 52539
> 
> 
> It's a canvas bag from Rothco, and it seems to have the perfect dimensions to carry a slingshot in the larger pocket and ammo in the smaller one, all with a belt loop attachment.
> 
> So, I was thinking it would be both informative and fun to see what everyone else uses for a setup. In other words, what do you use to carry your stuff in? A bag, a backpack, a pouch, or just pockets?
> 
> Thanks for looking!


How did this work out for your slingshot and ammo?


----------

